# xen + libvirtd + virt-manager (via ssh) = geht nicht

## trikolon

Hallo alle,

wie ihr aus dem titel schon entnehmen könnt klappt diese config so nicht. kurz wie es aussieht: ich habe einen server auf dem gentoo mit xen kernel (2.6.27-r5) läuft und das auch soweit ohne probleme. der server ist ins lan über die schnittstelle eth0 und mit der ip 192.168.0.1 verbunden. mein desktop besitzt die ip 192.168.0.2 und von diesen möchte ich mittels einer netten gui meine domains auf dem server administrieren. hierfür wollte ich virt-manager nehmen, der in portage zu finden ist und das alles mittels ssh tunnel bewerkstelligen sollte. auf dem server läuft libvirtd in version 0.5.1. die config ist auf default gestellt. wenn ich nun im virt-manager eine neue verbindung anlege mit der eistellung "remote tunnel über ssh", darunter die ip des servers eingebe, bekomme ich nach ca 10sec folgende fehlermeldung: 

```
Unable to open a connection to the libvirt management daemon.

Libvirt URI is: xen+ssh://root@192.168.0.1/

Verify that:

 - The 'libvirtd' daemon has been started
```

details:

```
Unable to open connection to hypervisor URI 'xen+ssh://root@192.168.0.1/':

<class 'libvirt.libvirtError'> Die Verbindung wurde vom Kommunikationspartner zurückgesetzt

None
```

hat jemand irgendeine idee woran das liegen könnte? es macht keinen unterschied ob ich virt-manager als root oder user starte und google hat mir bisher keine brauchbaren tipps geliefert.

vielen dank für eure zeit und mühen schonmal.

gruß ben

----------

## trikolon

benutzt denn niemand libvirtd?

----------

